# Sergeant Timothy Olsovsky



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Timothy Olsovsky 
*Victoria County Sheriff's Office
Texas*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 7, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 24 years
*Badge Number:* 221
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Tim Olsovsky suffered a fatal heart attack while conducting night qualifications at the department's shooting range. He had just finished his second relay of shooting when he began to feel ill. A short time later he became unresponsive and EMS was called to the scene.

He was transported to Citizens Medical Center where he passed away.

Sergeant Olsovsky had served with the Victoria County Sheriff's Office for 13 years and had previously served with the Hallettsville Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Victoria County Sheriff's Office
101 N Glass Street
Victoria, TX 77901

Phone: (361) 574-8002

_*Please contact the Victoria County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Olsovsky


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Olsovsky


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Sgt


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt. Olsovsky.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

May his soul and all the souls of the faithful departed, through the mercy of God, rest in peace. Amen.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Sergeant Olsovsky


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

R.I.P. Sarge


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

RIP Sgt.


----------

